# Why hang upside down?



## barbus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi all, I would like to know why you should hang your finished plant upside down to dry.

Could you not get to the end of your flowering cycyle and just leave the plant the right way up in it's soil untill it's dry? Say you timed your waterings so that when your at end of flower the soil is almost dry then just leave the plant in dry soil till the plants dried out properly.

I hope that made some sense and look forward to as to why upside down.


----------



## Doalude (Dec 1, 2008)

Makes it easier to hang


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 1, 2008)

Cause it will fall the other way, unless you tie it. That is called tyeing it up.


----------



## barbus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi thanks for your time and help 

Is there actually any benefit to hanging upside down apart from maybe making space in the flower area?

Does hanging upside down help the drying plant or change some properties within the plant?

Say I took two clones from the same plant, vegged them for however long then put them through flower to the end. I chop one, tie and hang upside down to dry, the other, I let the soil go dry and leave the whole plant intact in dry soil, roots, stem etc, would one plant be any better or worse than the other due to the chosen drying method?


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 1, 2008)

barbus said:


> Is there actually any benefit to hanging upside down apart from maybe making space in the flower area? Does hanging upside down help the drying plant or change some properties within the plant?


I never researched that but I assumed it would keep the internal resins from draining back into the stems. It makes for a straight bud too. Like others suggested it's easier to hang that way too.


----------



## TheGreenerTheBetter (Dec 1, 2008)

i heard all the "juices" go into the bud tht way. it makes sense i mean when u cut it down the stem still has nutes and thc and all tht good stuff in it, so y not let tht little extra bit go into the buds.


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Dec 1, 2008)

nothing happens to the bud its just eaiser to deal with. read the indoor bible


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 1, 2008)

TheGreenerTheBetter said:


> i heard all the "juices" go into the bud tht way. it makes sense i mean when u cut it down the stem still has nutes and thc and all tht good stuff in it, so y not let tht little extra bit go into the buds.


lol, the juices get you blazed.


----------



## budman56 (Dec 1, 2008)

The advantage is the water in the stem helps it to dry slower. With giant colas we hang them rightside up with unbent paper clips as the hook to hang them by. The big buds can rot from the inside when you dry real slow. The small regular size buds go upside down. The big buds dry faster and open up allowing air to circulate and not rot. The big and little dry in the same amount of time this way. It helps when you have 200 outside plants to dry and want them out of the way for the next load to be brought in. First load gets trimmed and finished in paper bags as 2nd gets brought in and dried, then ready for trimming, etc., etc.


----------



## budman56 (Dec 1, 2008)

Resin DOES NOT TRAVEL BACK DOWN OUT OF BUDS!!!!


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 1, 2008)

budman56 said:


> Resin DOES NOT TRAVEL BACK DOWN OUT OF BUDS!!!!


  yawn, yeah, whatever professor


----------



## gangjababy (Dec 1, 2008)

Resin forms on the outside of the plant and is not liquid, it doesn't "flow" anywhere! Stop making things up and spreading false information.


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 1, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> Resin forms on the outside of the plant and is not liquid, it doesn't "flow" anywhere! Stop making things up and spreading false information.


 so when you ISO extract oil out of fan leaves where did that resin come from ???  heheh


----------



## beeker (Dec 1, 2008)

the old, tradional way of drying upside down ,is so that the smaller leaves that are not trimmed off , go limp as the plant dies ,and hang down to cover the flowers (pistols). This protects pistols and calixs from being broken off, to some degee.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 1, 2008)

It breaks down the thc in the leaves.Thc is alcohol soluble,and the leaves have trichome heads on them that contain the thc.It takes a lot of leaf matter to get hash.Because it has far less trichome heads than the buds,and therefore, far less thc.But the stem doesnt contain anything usable, so hanging it upside down wouldn't cause any resin to "run"back down.If anything, all that would be running is plant sap.I'm not an expert, but there are a lot of them on here, and none of them say hanging upside down makes the resin flow into the buds.


frmrboi said:


> so when you ISO extract oil out of fan leaves where did that resin come from ???  heheh


----------



## barbus (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the words of wisdom people, that's a little clearer now.

So, could one presume that hanging upside down is not compulsory and if space and environment allow you could in theory let the plant sit in dry soil for a week or so to allow the plant to dry some with no detrimental affect on quality of the flower?

Anyhow, thanks for your help thus far boys and girls


----------



## gangjababy (Dec 2, 2008)

frmrboi said:


> so when you ISO extract oil out of fan leaves where did that resin come from ???  heheh


trichomes are also also are on leaves buddy. Like I've said stop making things up when you clearly don't know what you're talking about. THC is soluble in alcohol, read up.


----------



## gangjababy (Dec 2, 2008)

barbus said:


> Thanks for the words of wisdom people, that's a little clearer now.
> 
> So, could one presume that hanging upside down is not compulsory and if space and environment allow you could in theory let the plant sit in dry soil for a week or so to allow the plant to dry some with no detrimental affect on quality of the flower?
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for your help thus far boys and girls


It's is a lot easier to trim when wet and a lot easier to hang upside down then rightside up, it's not rocket science, you're overthinking the whole thing. There is no need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> It breaks down the thc in the leaves.Thc is alcohol soluble,and the leaves have trichome heads on them that contain the thc.It takes a lot of leaf matter to get hash.Because it has far less trichome heads than the buds,and therefore, far less thc.But the stem doesnt contain anything usable, so hanging it upside down wouldn't cause any resin to "run"back down.If anything, all that would be running is plant sap.I'm not an expert, but there are a lot of them on here, and none of them say hanging upside down makes the resin flow into the buds.


 
damn stoney, took the words right out of my mouth!

damn no other "WOMEN" has ever done that to me!

thats why you gotta love da Stoney!


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 2, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> trichomes are also also are on leaves buddy.


 Not on the big "fan" leaves and males don't have trichomes yet you can extract oil from them. I think you're the one that needs to "read up", buddy. 


crippledguy said:


> thats why you gotta love da Stoney!


 I don't , spewing a bunch of bunk if you ask me.


----------



## gangjababy (Dec 2, 2008)

my NL fan leaves are covered in trichomes, and yes males do produce trichomes as well.
Where do you get your information?
How many people need to tell you your wrong before you accept it?


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 2, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> How many people need to tell you your wrong before you accept it?


 How many ya got ? never mind it ain't enough.


----------



## barbus (Dec 2, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> It's is a lot easier to trim when wet and a lot easier to hang upside down then rightside up, it's not rocket science, you're overthinking the whole thing. There is no need to reinvent the wheel.


 
Hi there, I'm not sure about reinventing the wheel but I can see where you are coming from as if to say, I'm certainly not trying to re write the grow book if you like.

The main reason for my question is that in around 4 to 5 days the current grow will be done ( two plants ), I have just watered for the last time. Now, 2 days from now I'm going to be away for a week and a half. I was going to set the light timer to operate for a day or two then switch the lights off by which time the soil should be just about dry. Now, I'm hoping that by the time I come back it will be pretty much ready to trim and bung into glass jar. I would dearly love to be here to chop and hang upside down but, I'm not 

I was just wondering if leaving them upright in the pot intact would comprimise the quality of bud as if to say but after reading a few more replys here I'm not sure.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 2, 2008)

LOl.I tried to memorize everything I could on here, and about growing.Really, it's the site that should get the credit.


crippledguy said:


> damn stoney, took the words right out of my mouth!
> 
> damn no other "WOMEN" has ever done that to me!
> 
> thats why you gotta love da Stoney!


I bet your hash is green, cuz you're extracting chlorophyll.Get a microscope.Those little stalks with the clear or amber heads?Trichomes.I've found some on every leaf of my marijuana plants, to some degree.Males are pretty much useless.You must grow the crappiest weed,and then you come on here, obviously haven't read the FAQ,and give noobs shitty advice.You're the one spewing bunk.


frmrboi said:


> Not on the big "fan" leaves and males don't have trichomes yet you can extract oil from them. I think you're the one that needs to "read up", buddy.
> I don't , spewing a bunch of bunk if you ask me.


Yup.Well, I'll just give you a neg rep for being a stubborn fool.Have a nice day.


frmrboi said:


> How many ya got ? never mind it ain't enough.


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yup. Well, I'll just give you a neg rep for being a stubborn fool. Have a nice day.


ditto


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 2, 2008)

You have to cut them and hang them to start the drying process.If you don't cut them, they'll still be alive.So they won't be ready AT ALL to put in jars.Drying is a lengthy process, it can take a few weeks.The main reason you chop and hang them is for airflow, and so the dead leaf matter can fall off.Drying and curing is a very important step that can affect the quality of your smoke.Just let them live a little longer,and come back and chop.Maybe get an aquaglobe or something.The worst you'll get is more CBD,which will produce a "stonier"high.


barbus said:


> Hi there, I'm not sure about reinventing the wheel but I can see where you are coming from as if to say, I'm certainly not trying to re write the grow book if you like.
> 
> The main reason for my question is that in around 4 to 5 days the current grow will be done ( two plants ), I have just watered for the last time. Now, 2 days from now I'm going to be away for a week and a half. I was going to set the light timer to operate for a day or two then switch the lights off by which time the soil should be just about dry. Now, I'm hoping that by the time I come back it will be pretty much ready to trim and bung into glass jar. I would dearly love to be here to chop and hang upside down but, I'm not
> 
> I was just wondering if leaving them upright in the pot intact would comprimise the quality of bud as if to say but after reading a few more replys here I'm not sure.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 2, 2008)

Ha.You don't even register as a blip on my radar.


frmrboi said:


> ditto


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ha.You don't even register as a blip on my radar.


yawn, yeah whatever, if I got a discount on seeds for more rep points I'd give a rat's ass about points.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 2, 2008)

Yup.Well, go make your green hash with your male plants.Time to smoke them sacs.


frmrboi said:


> yawn, yeah whatever, if I got a discount on seeds for more rep points I'd give a rat's ass about points.


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 2, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yup.Well, go make your green hash with your male plants.


 My males get chopped up and flushed down the toilet. Male oil is for weed starved Americans. I'm Canadian, I have a pound of buds, 10 different strains & an ounce of kief so I won't be making any weed oil soon. ( I use Naphtha for extraction so my oil is clear BTW)


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 2, 2008)

I have to jump in here for a second.
THC can be found All over male and female marijuana plants, flowers, leaves and stalks. Obviously in much higher concentrations on the buds of the females, but a mature male could still make some great BHO in theory.
Having said that, THC doesnt travel around the plant in any sort of ethereal fashion, hanging a plant is not going to make the potency higher near the bottom etc. its pretty much genetically predetermined where the concentrations will be the highest on the plants, usually on the swolen, unpollinated seed bracts of the female. but i digress, I like the idea of clipping the fan leaves, drying upsidedown and then trimming sugar leaves to preference when dry, this gives a layer of protection to your trics and allows your bud to dry slower and more evenly, resulting ultimately in a smoother toke (or at very least a shorter cure).
Now, both of you, kiss and make up, or at least try to be civil, lets not let this degrade into monkeys hurling shit at each other, this is a nice little community and i'd like to see it remain a good forum for *adults* to come and share ideas and debate theories maturely.
Just my 2 sensi


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 2, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> try to be civil, lets not let this degrade into monkeys hurling shit at each other, this is a nice little community and i'd like to see it remain a good forum for *adults* to come and share ideas and debate theories maturely.


 what the hell are you talking about ? just because someone isn't agreeing with your opinion you have criticize them ?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Dec 2, 2008)

frmrboi said:


> what the hell are you talking about ? just because someone isn't agreeing with your opinion you have criticize them ?


I don't think i was being critical at all, just trying to calm shit down before it gets out of hand. My comment wasn't directed right at you, but at everyone. You even said yourself you hadn't researched your claims, but as soon as someone disagreed you jumped on them with a sarcastic "professor". So just relax, smoke some of that killer bud you have, and think about it for a second.
I just tried to throw my 2 cents in and you jumped all over me, so in that sense the gloves are off. YOU'RE FUCKING WRONG!!!!! there are trichome heads on fan leaves and males, thats the reason you're getting oil extracted from them, not because there is some magic fluid flowing through the plants that carries resin. (although if you find said fluid, please be a dear and share it with us.)
If you want to cite some evidence and debate this civilly then we can do that. Or we can have a dick measuring contest and talk about all the bud we grow. As is your arguements are weak. Everyone is calling your beliefs out. Prove it or lose it. 
You have every right to beleive whatever it is you want, but for everyones sake (yours, mine, people whos questions you are answering) please be scientific in your process, take in information and use it to form an idea, dont be idealogical and blindly argue until the cows come home. Reason, logic and patience are the keys to success, not tradition, theory and closedmindedness. 
Sorry if i'm being patronizing\harsh\an asshole, but i take this all personally, i hate misinformation being spread in this community, too many inexperienced, unknowledgable people sharing "advice" that often will end up fucking over your naive newbies. 
Why are you so adamant to defend yor position? you stated yourself you hadn't researched it, why not do that now, and reform your opinion based on what you've learned? or just call me a fucker and continue this deevolution of the culture that you're so bent on.
To be clear, i'm not saying you should change your opinion based on the fact that alot of people disagree, i'm just saying you should reconsider it.
Progress wouldn't happen if everyone just took the accepted explination for things and never questioned it, but neither would it happen if we ignore everything we, as a culture have learned so far.
anyhow, shouldn't by your theory, all the thc in our plants sink to the bottom during the months they are growing? would i get higher smoking the bottom of the stalk or roots than i would smoking the top of my cola? I don't know, maybe i'm missing something, but i think its more likely you are.


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 2, 2008)

SpruceZeus said:


> please be scientific in your process, take in information and use it to form an idea


 Yes sir, you da man !
(gloves are off, heheh, I like that, really shows how some people deal with another's disagreement)


----------



## SmokerE (Dec 2, 2008)

Why is there a peacemaker here? I never seen anything in this thread that would constitute this.


----------



## amsterdam_goodies (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey "farmer boy" go suck yourself off and maybe a few other canooks while ur at it.. who are you to talk shit about "american weed". you know shit, as has been proven this entire thread. i'm going to go back to smoken my dank ass medical weed & chilling on the beach... you on the other hand, can go get lost in a snowstorm ya jackass


----------



## rhinhard hydrich (Dec 2, 2008)

because if you are letting it dry out in the soil upright osmosis is no longer gonna take place, but it can help a bit if you hang it up side down since gravity can pull a lil bit of stored nutes down to the end where most concentrated bud is, just a thought


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 2, 2008)

amsterdam_goodies said:


> Hey "farmer boy" go suck yourself off ...


your so good at it why should I bother trying.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, and whoever gave me the neg rep and didn't sign it...you're a pussy.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 2, 2008)

How nice of you.I'll govern myself, thanks.If I see someone being an ass, I call them on it.There's an ignore button if you don't find me adult enough for you.I too, like this community, and when I see someone giving outright bad advice, and then insulting other members who try to correct, then Yeah, I'm gonna jump in.You have a nice evening.


SpruceZeus said:


> I have to jump in here for a second.
> THC can be found All over male and female marijuana plants, flowers, leaves and stalks. Obviously in much higher concentrations on the buds of the females, but a mature male could still make some great BHO in theory.
> Having said that, THC doesnt travel around the plant in any sort of ethereal fashion, hanging a plant is not going to make the potency higher near the bottom etc. its pretty much genetically predetermined where the concentrations will be the highest on the plants, usually on the swolen, unpollinated seed bracts of the female. but i digress, I like the idea of clipping the fan leaves, drying upsidedown and then trimming sugar leaves to preference when dry, this gives a layer of protection to your trics and allows your bud to dry slower and more evenly, resulting ultimately in a smoother toke (or at very least a shorter cure).
> Now, both of you, kiss and make up, or at least try to be civil, lets not let this degrade into monkeys hurling shit at each other, this is a nice little community and i'd like to see it remain a good forum for *adults* to come and share ideas and debate theories maturely.
> Just my 2 sensi


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 3, 2008)

yup, the upside down hanging makes the "kick a$$"resins go to the bud. So does letting them develop a nice heavy coat of mold.

These are myths one harmless and the other potentially deadly.
Somone needs to start a M.J. myth thread.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 3, 2008)

diemdepyro said:


> Cause it will fall the other way, unless you tie it. That is called tyeing it up.


so true


----------



## humboldthunnie (Dec 3, 2008)

barbus said:


> Hi all, I would like to know why you should hang your finished plant upside down to dry.
> 
> Could you not get to the end of your flowering cycyle and just leave the plant the right way up in it's soil untill it's dry? Say you timed your waterings so that when your at end of flower the soil is almost dry then just leave the plant in dry soil till the plants dried out properly.
> 
> I hope that made some sense and look forward to as to why upside down.


hang it... those leaves help it cure and clippers can clip it better never ever heard of ot being left in the ground trip


----------



## crippledguy (Dec 8, 2008)

humblot ahy? humblot? where is that?


----------



## flabbyone (Dec 8, 2008)

Water them down real well with water only. Drench them in fact so that you get a flush. If you have some clearex or the like, use it in the water, but no nutes. Then let them grow for that extra week and a half and when you get back, you should have some fairly flushed out weed and you will be surprised at how much larger those buds will be when you get back. Don't worry about that extra time. It sounds like you are going more by a clock as to when to harvest rather then by how the bud looks anyway so let it grow that extra week and a half, then cut it, hang it upside down and if need be, cut that top cola off, if it is real big, to dry right side up like someone else said.

Naphtha for hash oil and it turns out clear? I use methylene chloride which is also an organic solvent and I get red oil with it. Interested in your method with the naphtha. I can probably guess, but would like to hear how you do it. I have to agree with you on use of grain spirits. I don't think it works very well and it removes the chlorophil. Sorry on the spelling, my mind isn't working real well tonight cause it is sto, stone, stoned...


----------



## STONED PAPA (Dec 30, 2009)

diemdepyro said:


> yup, the upside down hanging makes the "kick a$$"resins go to the bud. So does letting them develop a nice heavy coat of mold.
> 
> These are myths one harmless and the other potentially deadly.
> Somone needs to start a m.j. Myth thread.



this is 100% correct, nothing "moves" or flows anywhere , hanging upside down is done for space only and no other reason, it make zero difference in the quality of bud. Leaving the roots on does nothing but cause your weed to take a lot longer to cure. There are no moving parts to the plant once cut, duh, it's now dead, common knowledge i would think. There is no reason to have the fan/water leaves still on the plant after cutting. These should be taken off and thrown in your "hash oil" bucket. Kind of a waste to leave them to dry and have them fall to the ground, unless your not doing oil, but still. They can only add to the possibility of mold. And you people that believe the boiling the roots crap might want to do a little research... Boiling the roots of any plant basically cause the "pores" if you will of the plant to close up pretty much doubling the time it will take to dry the bud, a very very stupid idea! Not trying to slam anyone, the idea is spreading knowledge not myth.
Thanks for the time, the soapbox is now free.
My $.02
stoned papa


----------



## monkz (Dec 30, 2009)

After all these answers i still have not seen the obvious one...
if you leave your plant in the soil, dry or otherwise, it could over-ripen.
as for the upside down thing - its just a matter of convenience... i dry mine on a rack and not upside down


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 5, 2010)

STONED PAPA said:


> this is 100% correct, nothing "moves" or flows anywhere , hanging upside down is done for space only and no other reason, it make zero difference in the quality of bud. Leaving the roots on does nothing but cause your weed to take a lot longer to cure. There are no moving parts to the plant once cut, duh, it's now dead, common knowledge i would think. There is no reason to have the fan/water leaves still on the plant after cutting. These should be taken off and thrown in your "hash oil" bucket. Kind of a waste to leave them to dry and have them fall to the ground, unless your not doing oil, but still. They can only add to the possibility of mold. And you people that believe the boiling the roots crap might want to do a little research... Boiling the roots of any plant basically cause the "pores" if you will of the plant to close up pretty much doubling the time it will take to dry the bud, a very very stupid idea! Not trying to slam anyone, the idea is spreading knowledge not myth.
> Thanks for the time, the soapbox is now free.
> My $.02
> stoned papa


No, once you cut the plant, it is NOT DEAD! If this is true, there are a lot of people cloning dead plants. They are actually very alive after being cut and will continue to develope as they do dry. As long as the plant is moist and green, the plant is alive. Death is a process, once past a certain point, they can not be brought back to a growing plant, but they are still developing and changing as they dry.

Sorry to disagree, but it needed to be said. After all, it is NOT common knowledge that once a plant is chopped down it is dead but a common myth.


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 5, 2010)

I like to hang my plants because nothing is touching them to suck off the tric's and they do not stick to air as they do to a rack.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 5, 2010)

barbus said:


> Hi all, I would like to know why you should hang your finished plant upside down to dry.
> 
> Could you not get to the end of your flowering cycyle and just leave the plant the right way up in it's soil untill it's dry? Say you timed your waterings so that when your at end of flower the soil is almost dry then just leave the plant in dry soil till the plants dried out properly.
> 
> I hope that made some sense and look forward to as to why upside down.


 respect for tradition..... .rob


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 5, 2010)

barbus said:


> Hi all, I would like to know why you should hang your finished plant upside down to dry.



very simple really, because when you cut the plant down at the stalk, all the THC falls outta the cut stalk so you gotta turn it the other way up. like a bottle see 

haha, don't mind me. as far as i'm aware it is simply because it is easier to hang them upside down than right way up


----------

